

10% of our 2014 advertising revenue will be donated to 10 charities - minimaxir
http://www.redditblog.com/2015/02/reddit-donate-10-of-our-2014.html

======
minimaxir
Note: the post buries the lede that 2014 ad revenue for Reddit was only $8.3
million, which is shockingly low given they were valued at $500M. I'm curious
what their profit margin is.

~~~
healsdata
They don't have one. They're giving away gross revenue because net revenue
would have been a negative number.

